# supporting expansion tanks



## pigskin plumber (Oct 2, 2011)

Hey fellas, I got a bunch of expansion tanks I need to support using the wall. Can't use copper to support tank alone. I don't want to strap with band iron. Would like to use something cleaner and more ridgid. 
Anyone have any ideas? 
Thank you


----------



## crown36 (May 21, 2013)

pigskin plumber said:


> Hey fellas, I got a bunch of expansion tanks I need to support using the wall. Can't use copper to support tank alone. I don't want to strap with band iron. Would like to use something cleaner and more ridgid.
> Anyone have any ideas?
> Thank you


Are you still an apprentice? If you are, I suggest you ask your Journeyman or whoever your boss/licensed plumber is. I do not know what your set up is, in order to give you the proper advice. Maybe some other guys on here will give you their .02 

Good Luck,
James


----------



## pigskin plumber (Oct 2, 2011)

I'm licensed. I got a tank in 40 different units I got to take off the hot line and put on the cold line. Specs also call for bigger tanks too, so basically its up to me to support it. I just don't want to use strapping.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Triplecrown24 said:


> Are you still an apprentice? If you are, I suggest you ask your Journeyman or whoever your boss/licensed plumber is. I also do not know what your set up is either, in order to give you the proper advice. Maybe some other guys on here will give you their .02
> 
> Good Luck,
> James


Wow


----------



## plu4you (Oct 2, 2012)

If I recall correctly watts sell a kit for expansion tanks bracket and 2 claps. Check with your supply house.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Try this it seems to work ok.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

pigskin plumber said:


> Hey fellas, I got a bunch of expansion tanks I need to support using the wall. Can't use copper to support tank alone. I don't want to strap with band iron. Would like to use something cleaner and more ridgid.
> Anyone have any ideas?
> Thank you


We mount unistrut on the wall and heat bend 3/8s all thread and weld it to the unistrut. Or bolt it on cut the rod almost flush with the back side of it and mount it to the wall.

Or a big ole unistrut clamp


----------



## cincy plumber (Jun 14, 2009)

Unistrut lagged to the to the two by fours. and the clamp with rubber between pipe and clamp.


----------



## cincy plumber (Jun 14, 2009)

Plumberman said:


> We mount unistrut on the wall and heat bend 3/8s all thread and weld it to the unistrut. Or bolt it on cut the rod almost flush with the back side of it and mount it to the wall.


Damn beat me to it.


----------



## crown36 (May 21, 2013)

pigskin plumber said:


> I'm licensed. I got a tank in 40 different units I got to take off the hot line and put on the cold line. Specs also call for bigger tanks too, so basically its up to me to support it. I just don't want to use strapping.
> 
> View attachment 27251


Cool man. I was just going by what was on your profile. The other guys just offered some really good advice.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

pigskin plumber said:


> I'm licensed. I got a tank in 40 different units I got to take off the hot line and put on the cold line. Specs also call for bigger tanks too, so basically its up to me to support it. I just don't want to use strapping.


Wtf?? Ya don't know how to hang them as per instructions??? Its all there in English,French and Espansal..


----------



## PiedmontRadiant (Jul 27, 2012)

*How about this*

These are specifically made to support any 8" or 11" diameter tank. Which pretty much covers them all up to a thermal 12 and hydronic 60. I use them for every job I do.

http://stormkingenterprises.drupalgardens.com/


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

PiedmontRadiant said:


> These are specifically made to support any 8" or 11" diameter tank. Which pretty much covers them all up to a thermal 12 and hydronic 60. I use them for every job I do.
> 
> http://stormkingenterprises.drupalgardens.com/


 

those look real nice and look good in a commercial setting, but how much do they cost you.....???


I have seen a pretty simple and cheap way to do this for a residential setting.....

a peice of 1 1/2 inch sch 40 with a 1x3 bell reducer on the end and make a leg down to the floor... set the tank into the cup and cut the peice to make the leg ....

its hard to find a way to do this at minimal expence and make it look good


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

cincy plumber said:


> Unistrut lagged to the to the two by fours. and the clamp with rubber between pipe and clamp.


 
No offence here but that is a lot of work and probably some expencejust to mount a thermal expansion tank... In a commercial setting I guess it would look professioinal , in a residential setting it would seem like over-kill to me


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

Why do you need hardware on the tank? Use a female x copper elbow facing down. Clevis hanger right before the f x c elbow. Now you have support at the critical area, and the tank is visible for inspection, and to put a gauge to check air pressure.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Master Mark said:


> No offence here but that is a lot of work and probably some expencejust to mount a thermal expansion tank... In a commercial setting I guess it would look professioinal , in a residential setting it would seem like over-kill to me


If the tank itself is not supported the male nipple will fail at the weld on the tank. Just the vibrations of the house will be enough over a few years to do this.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

wyrickmech said:


> If the tank itself is not supported the male nipple will fail at the weld on the tank. Just the vibrations of the house will be enough over a few years to do this.


 
I have only seen one or two ever actually leak, and they were extremely old ones... and they flooded the hell out of the homes they were in....:laughing:


anything is better than just hanging the thing in mid air. with no support at all, its a wonder more have not just snapped off at the copper when they get waterlogged...

I usually just strap them to the side of the heaters with holey-strapping... 

with no one ever maintaining them, its just a matter of time before they fail... 

 check out this mess


 aint this one sweet??


----------



## PiedmontRadiant (Jul 27, 2012)

*Brackets*

To me it's all professionalism. Yes, there is an expanse to these brackets. They are on PexSupply for $38.95 for the 11" and $29.95 for the 8". Commercial or residential, if the tank gets water logged it weighs the same in either application. An ST-12 or #30 hydronic will weigh 45 pounds if water logged. A #60 hydronic weighs 72 pounds. Sorry, but I'm not going to chance perforated band iron or a PVC rig to make sure a water logged tank doesn't cause damage to a building. If I don't get some job somewhere because of the extra cost of one of these brackets than I don't want the job. You should be getting work for the quality of what you do and this is just a step toward that. It shows people you care and use quality products. 

Sorry, but just hanging a tank off a piece of pipe is an accident waiting to happen. 

Just my opinion and how I look at this business.

Jeff


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

*Ok*



PiedmontRadiant said:


> To me it's all professionalism. Yes, there is an expanse to these brackets. They are on PexSupply for $38.95 for the 11" and $29.95 for the 8". Commercial or residential, if the tank gets water logged it weighs the same in either application. An ST-12 or #30 hydronic will weigh 45 pounds if water logged. A #60 hydronic weighs 72 pounds. Sorry, but I'm not going to chance perforated band iron or a PVC rig to make sure a water logged tank doesn't cause damage to a building. If I don't get some job somewhere because of the extra cost of one of these brackets than I don't want the job. You should be getting work for the quality of what you do and this is just a step toward that. It shows people you care and use quality products.
> 
> Sorry, but just hanging a tank off a piece of pipe is an accident waiting to happen.
> 
> ...


I hear you. In a perfect world, every expansion tank will get one of these brackets.
It would have been nicer if you made your point without the condescension and you patting yourself on the back. 
Most commercial and residential installations I see are of a copper x female tee with the tank facing down, and a clevis hanger on each side of the tee. 
Where is the shear point if the tank gets waterlogged with that setup?
Not looking for an argument, just looking for different opinions.


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

...


----------



## crown36 (May 21, 2013)

89plumbum said:


> ...


Who's decision was it to use CPVC? 

PS-I like the tape gun on top of the heater.


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

Specified copper. VE'd CPVC.

What else is wrong?


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

89plumbum said:


> Specified copper. VE'd CPVC.
> 
> What else is wrong?


No check on cold water inlet.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

89plumbum said:


> Specified copper. VE'd CPVC.
> 
> What else is wrong?


 
that is just lovely doing it out of cpvc...

in a few years the weight of the expansion tank or the vibration
of the pump will eventually break or crack the cpvc female adaptor off ..


*there will be a stress crack*.somewhere it that mess.. its just a matter of time..
maybe it will take a while but it will happen

..


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Master Mark said:


> that is just lovely doing it out of cpvc...
> 
> in a few years the weight of the expansion tank or the vibration
> of the pump will eventually break or crack the cpvc female adaptor off ..
> ...


Them water damage guys need something to do . Lol


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

89plumbum said:


> ...


Man I know Florida uses CPVC but as the pictures show

like that?? A disaster waiting to happen.

Get some kind of bracket around that tank.


----------



## Perryphc (Jul 6, 2012)

newyorkcity said:


> I hear you. In a perfect world, every expansion tank will get one of these brackets.
> It would have been nicer if you made your point without the condescension and you patting yourself on the back.
> Most commercial and residential installations I see are of a copper x female tee with the tank facing down, and a clevis hanger on each side of the tee.
> Where is the shear point if the tank gets waterlogged with that setup?
> Not looking for an argument, just looking for different opinions.



I didn't get any kind of condescending tone or back patting out of that? I think they are very good points, and the reason why I use Hydroclaw brackets as well. I find them very easy to install, very professional looking, and as for the cost its just figured into the job. We too have a reputation for quality, be it residential or commercial, and that little Hydroclaw fits the bill nicely. 

I agree that the female tee with tank facing down and clevis hanger on each side would work nicely; I just prefer to do it another way.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Triplecrown24 said:


> Are you still an apprentice? If you are, I suggest you ask your Journeyman or whoever your boss/licensed plumber is. I do not know what your set up is, in order to give you the proper advice. Maybe some other guys on here will give you their .02
> 
> Good Luck,
> James





Plumberman said:


> Wow


Yea....
Noobs.... Wow! :whistling2:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)




----------



## James420 (Nov 14, 2012)

Redwood said:


>


That's like a plastic pop up assembly to me, if I even tried using a plastic female adpt the plumbing gods would burn me with a cracked fitting. The all thread would pull the ceiling down or something.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Has anybody started using pro press for installs like this one?


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Like what one ?


----------



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

CPVC works great unsupported!








or:









Here is the way I do it and yes the tee and fittings are Pro Press.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Like what one ?


Sorry the water heater in the posts before my comment. The one that is done out of cpvc. My question to clarify is how many have switched to pro press? Is it cost efficient for the whole install? I have the rigid 330 rb with the chain cutter it is awesome but I have yet to install a tankless or a tank type water heater with all pro press fittings. Just wondering what others are doing .


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Plumbergeek said:


> CPVC works great unsupported!
> 
> or:
> 
> Here is the way I do it and yes the tee and fittings are Pro Press.


That stuff can get plum nasty!


----------



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

Yea, I HATE CPVC! Unfortunately that is what we have to work with 99% of the time here.
Friday, I repiped a house with Uponer pex and man that was so much better than using that plastic crap!


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*thanks for this pic*

thanks for this picture, its going on my web site if you dont mind..... that is just a flood waiting to happen..

its amazeing how much cpvc will flex when weight and hot water are used in combination.


priceless :thumbup:


I would rather not even install a tank if cpvc had to be used
my insurance company would not be happy with me at all after the
first flooded home


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

James420 said:


> That's like a plastic pop up assembly to me, if I even tried using a plastic female adpt the plumbing gods would burn me with a cracked fitting. The all thread would pull the ceiling down or something.


Man you guys are a bunch of haters. Lol. 
Actually, I was there about the recirculating system not working. ( surprised know one picked up on the piping arrangement)?

Gave price to properly hang the tank but they declined. They said they would do it.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

89plumbum said:


> Man you guys are a bunch of haters. Lol.
> Actually, I was there about the recirculating system not working. ( surprised know one picked up on the piping arrangement)?
> 
> Gave price to properly hang the tank but they declined. They said they would do it.


 
its a tough crowd ....... lots of critics here...

thanks for taking the pictures and sharing them,


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Plumbergeek said:


> Yea, I HATE CPVC! Unfortunately that is what we have to work with 99% of the time here.
> Friday, I repiped a house with Uponer pex and man that was so much better than using that plastic crap!


I done my first house with uponor pex I love it if I can't compleat with copper it is the way to go!


----------



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

Master Mark said:


> thanks for this picture, its going on my web site if you dont mind..... that is just a flood waiting to happen..
> its amazeing how much cpvc will flex when weight and hot water are used in combination.


No problem on the picture Mark :thumbsup:
What was unbelievable on this one was that the tank was waterlogged! I don't know how it lasted that long. If I had been the one to install that it would have broken and flooded the house while the owner was on vacation! 
Those Hand-Hacks sure are lucky. :blink:


----------



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

wyrickmech said:


> I done my first house with uponor pex I love it if I can't compleat with copper it is the way to go!


Looks Great!
What are you using to strap it to the joists?


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Plumbergeek said:


> Looks Great!
> What are you using to strap it to the joists?


Regular nail talons they work just as good as they do on copper.


----------



## James420 (Nov 14, 2012)

89plumbum said:


> Man you guys are a bunch of haters. Lol.
> Actually, I was there about the recirculating system not working. ( surprised know one picked up on the piping arrangement)?
> 
> Gave price to properly hang the tank but they declined. They said they would do it.


CPVC is really it where I live now, most of the houses were built mid '80s to late '90s. We usually use a brass T on the water heater with a 4-5" nipple and a coupling for the expansion tank. Its sturdy, but not perfect by any stretch. Everyone else uses the copper flex lines, I still use regular old copper pipe soldered, 15- 20" with a hight temp union to the CPVC.

I have never had any luck with plastic female adpts any size, same for plastic pop ups. Them damn things are impossible, for me anyway.


----------

